# I HATE HAWKS They Love My Pigeons!!!



## bluebar (Jun 5, 2001)

We live high on the ascartment , in an area with many woods and trees, and there are many hawks in the area. The hawks seem to prefer the Modena showbreeds over the racers, probably because they are fatter, and make an easier meal. Please tell me what I can do to discourage hawks, and save my pigeons. Thanks for your ideas.
sincerely:
bluebar


----------



## cataclsm (Jun 2, 2001)

I use to have hawk problems also when I had Modenas. If I see a hawk now I let my runts out and they hawk leaves, they must not be up to the challenge ;-)

One thing you might try is not to let your birds out for a while and make the hawks hunt else ware and then when you do start to let them out again do it sporadically so the hawks don’t see a pattern and know when to hunt your birds.


------------------
Malystryx Lofts
http://www.malystryx.com


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

SHOOT THEM


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry, folks. Unless you have obtained a state/federal depredation permit, it is highly illegal to shoot or otherwise kill hawks and other state and federally protected birds of prey (or any protected species outside of hunting season). The fines, if you get caught, are significant as can be the jail time.

I love my pigeons and doves too. So, I just don't put them at risk from predators.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

Terry,i'm interested how do you not put your birds at risk
when do u let them fly???


----------



## critterlover2 (Jan 15, 2001)

Hi Bluebar,

I understand your frustration with the hawks. I have had to keep my little sweetie on house arrest since last november since a couple of hawks decided to make their home in an oak tree down the road.

Dinky LOVES to fly and loves to spend time with us outside in the yard. But sadly her free flying days came to a halt when the hawk gave chase on her twice! The second time he actually chased her into the house! He flew right up to the door then up and over the house.









Unfortunately there is not much I can do about it except keep her safe which means no playing outside.









Terri


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Minus,

My birds do their flying is a large flight pen. I don't let them fly free. Most of mine also suffer from some type of handicap, so it would be a death sentence to let them out on their own.

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hawks are wily too!

I live in an established suburb just outside Milwaukee. I've driven up to see a hawk poised brazenly over a gopher hole, one foot from my driveway--and my arrival didn't sway him one bit!

On another morning, Judy walked out to feed the mourning doves and saw a falcon sitting
on the roof of my car, aloof and confident.
It waited till she was within two feet of it before she was able to wave it off!

As Gary Larsen put it: "Birds of prey know they're cool".

I would never risk my "special pigeon" to a raptor attack. Loft owners, racers and ferals all experience losses. And death by raptor is a horrible death, as they don't bother to kill their prey (though some "lucky" ones are knocked unconscious by an aerial impact).

Carl's bird, Lucky, has had close encounters with a hawk, and he won't risk her any more either.

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

------------------
luke

[This message has been edited by lukekerttu (edited June 14, 2001).]


----------



## BootDisk (May 27, 2001)

An air rifle with rubber ball barrings would proabably work also well against the hawks.

I saw a hawk in a city once, believe it or not. It swooped down and caught a pigeon in mid-flight.


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

my uncle came home from work to find a hawk had flown in through the trap with the pigeons after their flight killing four adults and two squeakers. so he shut the trap walked in the loft wearing a facegaurd and gloves caught it and killed it.
now i dont condone killing hawks but at times i feel there are exceptions.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, BootDisk:

How's the weather in Rome?

Here in the states, there was a program introducing Peregrine Falcons to the big cities. The falcons it was said, would be a natural deterrent to rats. And to a small degree, they are. But rats are more prolific outdoors at night; and falcons are not nocturnal. On inspection, the falcon's nests are lined with pigeon feathers...

The Peregrine Falcon was an endangered species. With carefully guided programs resulting from intense study and human infrastructure costing big money, they've made a strong comeback in the concrete canyons and glass cliffs that we've provided in our largest cities. 

And in their way, Peregrines are beautiful, to be sure.

But given the coddling they've required to make that comeback and ensure their survival, compared to columba livia, the commom pigeon, the falcon's are wusses!

I know of no government program--ever, that offered support to the pigeon (London is a possible exception). On the contrary, pigeons must add extermination programs to the list of hardships they endure. Just ask Terri!

As a species, pigeons are far more successful
than any raptor ever known. The predator, it turns out, is far more fragile than the prey.

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

------------------
luke

[This message has been edited by lukekerttu (edited June 14, 2001).]


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

------------------
luke

[This message has been edited by lukekerttu (edited June 14, 2001).]


----------



## paloma31 (Jun 6, 2001)

killing hawks will be a crime,they are "natural born killers" and they need to feed themselves(and their young)as well i got that problem too,but with cats,so just keep an eye on your birds or dont let them fly free.not kiling please... paloma.


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

------------------
luke

[This message has been edited by lukekerttu (edited June 14, 2001).]


----------



## CHRIS (Jun 12, 2001)

Next time you have a cull or catch a street pigeon and clip the flights. go to the gun store and get a can of pepper spray. a liberal amount down the back of the cull and set it out for your unwanted visitor(cat, skunk, hawk or what ever). I guarantee most won't touch another pigeon after getting this in their mouth/beak just once. & its harmless!


----------



## bluebar (Jun 5, 2001)

Thanx so much everyone. There were some really great ideas out there. I will try everything and anything until one day I find a surefire way to discourage the hawks and save the pigeons. P.S. to whoever said that they had Modenas... Did you find them stupid, slow, and of poor flight? At least they look cool.
Thanx again everyone:
bluebar


----------

